# finaly



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

well i got around to making a lil video of my ever changing layout its 48 X 92 or so + or -. thought i would share. its just bare as can be till i get moved.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nothing like starting out with a very smooth, quiet
operating layout. 

Good work.

Don


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2018)

Very nice sid, it looks and runs great.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks i m liking the dcc stuff. i can run trains every where. i just really got to pay attention to where there at. already had a train wreck, dont worry every body survived. hahaha Waiting on new locos to arive an track pieces witch are behind schedule now.
I do wish i would have ordered two of the double cross overs now. It would have been better. so ebay hunting i go or i might say heck with that and just order one . That right or left what ever it is cross over just aint workin out right thar in that spot


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sid

DCC puts the fun in the train room. Even some of
the 'never DCC' guys come around when they
get their hands on a trial run.

I sit inside my layout, the single track main basically
follows the walls of the train room. Good thing I have
a chair with revolving seat..it's needed to follow the
trains. What I have discovered; Get a 2nd controller.
I set up a train that is more likely to be continuous
runner on the Main controller, then set up the other train
(OTHERS) or switcher, on the hand held that I can carry to where the action is.

Don


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

DonR said:


> Sid
> 
> DCC puts the fun in the train room. Even some of
> the 'never DCC' guys come around when they
> ...


Don your 100% right its a heck of a lot of fun. i absolutely love this dcc. its so easy even a dummy like me can setup and run trains. Good idea about that second controller as im always either on one side or the other . hahahaha Ive changed my plan again 15th or so time now ) i got inspired by another member here , so i took all my track apart made a count of what i have exactly and changed it so to have a switching yard kinda. Ive got to quit reading all these new lay out post . I get reinspired to make something different. I hope i can keep focused on this current layout hahahahaha (ya right) for all you guys just thinking about dcc.. STOP thinking just do it its so much better than dc (except cost of locos ) sound is $$$ ok well here is my track change hope you all like it . i do so far.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

it didnt post my track layout hummmmmmm Mod can delete this as it did post pic after all.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Looking good Sid


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

Great job Sid. I was reluctant to go with DCC when I built my HO layout 4 years ago but sure am glad I did. I have a Locobuffer interface and use JMRI DecoderPro software so I can program decoders and run trains from my computer if I want. Very powerful tools.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sid

That new layout design is exactly what I was talking about.
Set one train running on the outer ova with the main
controllerl and with
the hand held controller, do a switching operation.
Build a 2nd train, then when done, run it on the
outer oval as you bring in the train that was running
for your switcher to break up. Lotsa action possible.

That layout was made for DCC.


Don


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I just went to a wireless set up from NCE. I love it, as I have quite a few tunnels that are long, it allows me to control up to 6 trains on my layout at the same time. I have only been brave enough to do it with three. Mine has a center for control, but when I put the back wall into the picture, I could not see it over my mountains. The wireless controller allows me to walk around the whole lay out. I have had it for about a year, but only used it maybe a month of that time. I highly recommend it Sid.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

poppet ill keep that in mind for after my move when the track will get to be permanent. ive read much about them wireless units. prob be a good idea once i land a permanent house. then i can make the lay out even bigger hahahahahahahah ( i see the ol rolling her eyes at me now. )


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I vaguely remember seeing that look, but after 50 years it doesn't have the same affect. lol


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i really got the look when i ordered a new dcc with sound loco. i though for sure the frying pan was coming for my skull hahahahahahaha


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice smooth start.....


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Sid like that last layout best, as DonR says lots of room for some action.

Hard hats are a good defense against frying pans.

Magic


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

hard hat hummmm i have one some place. hahahahahaha


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Sid -

Based upon the plan in post 6 above...

That short runaround (towards the bottom where the double crossover is) serves no useful purpose.

I would remove the two switches at either end (beyond the crossover).

The crossover should directly connect between the inner loop and the outer one.

Take the two switches you removed, and put them "up at the top" (on the outer loop), to create a "passing siding", or storage track.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

J.Albert1949 said:


> Sid -
> 
> Based upon the plan in post 6 above...
> 
> ...


I think that is a good idea ... clever analysis on your part


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

something like this .... i was trying to keep all switching down at one end . when i get dont with the building the whole thing will be against the wall and i cant reach across to the other side .this track is 4 feet wide _ a few inches, thats why every thing was where it was . so all the switching was done to where i can easly reach . BUT i do like this change as well . i have mountains going on the left side and along the top left. with a long tunnel. if there are derailments in the tunnel ill have to pull table from wall to get to them (but with kato track i dont expect any in the tunnel.

EDIT i can not atach any thing to the otter loop because there mountains and a farm between the otter loop and the inner loop....


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

I like this one much better except the switching is far away but reachable ..ill need to order a double cross over for this one


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi,
I have the same access restrictions as you ... so I understand you wanting most switching done on near side.

However, I settled on having a cement plant on the far side that drops car at the cement plant by offsetting the coupler in front of me, and then backing the cars into position at the cement faciticty. Works ok and is fun.

I like the double oval designs, but wanted as large a radius as possible... which results in a simple oval, but gives good operation of SD40-2’s.

On another note, perhaps you might think of angling your inner tracks to industries?
I’ll attach an example 

And also, I ended up having less track variations because I like the simplicity and look of it compared to having more inner track switches. I’ll attach a pic


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks cpbc for them pics. ive changed this thing so many times now im gunna need to go get another pink foam board soon hahahahahaha I dont mind the switchs being away from me as long as i never have a problem with them (we all know thats never gunna happen ) haha my out side loop is permanent set already but every thing in the middle i can change . i kinda like that inner loop hooked up to the double cross over , it makes more sense now that i have changed it.. ill keep playing with it and listen to more suggestions as i go along. I may angle the industry tracks inward .ive tried it , but didnt really like it too much. im always moving track around , i never know what will be right for me till i see it all in place even then its an iffy because ill see somebody elses layout and like a part of what they have done. hahaha funny how that works.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

another idea ... using your last posted track plan ... have a siding formed by putting switches at both far ends of your near side double crossover. That would make a nice length siding on the outer oval.

On inner oval (near side) ... have angled track work similar to track plan image drawing I posted, which curves from bottom right and then developes into other tracks in a interesting way.

And lastly, an inward facing siding on the inner oval at furthest away side could access farm loading and unloading. Similar to how you had it in your last plan, but without the extra dble crossover and track extending off of it.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i redid it again hahaha i like this one much better than all that i have made so far. i think im gunna stick with this one. it has a longer siding and an turn out to load cows or farm produce on the upper right.  now i need my locos to arrive.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

sid said:


> i redid it again hahaha i like this one much better than all that i have made so far. i think im gunna stick with this one. it has a longer siding and an turn out to load cows or farm produce on the upper right. <img src="http://www.modeltrainforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" /> now i need my locos to arrive.


Wow, looks great ... I like it


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

The track with the purple and green “S” shape segments might be a derail problem. Option is to remove that track and have three instead? Then you could turn the top track sooner, which would result in a longer length at track end, for cars to unload at an industry.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

cpbc no derails now. i took the turn out and had to file it . when i first got it i had derails , but now it work great slow or a lil fast (not to fast ) . It all works pretty smooth now. i have found that with Kato track you have to push down on all the connections as when your moving track around the metal rail connectors lift up just a bit and cause derails. But i have changed it yet again to remove one track from left side and put a track to service the town area. the more i looked at the setup ( i set it all up on the table so to see better and more clearly ) the more i needed a way to service the town too. I think its better this way ( maybe ) Its a good thing im not gluing any track down yet . hahahahah. What do ya think about this arrangement ?
Ya know when i got into this new found hobby i had thought wow this will be easy , HA man was i in for a surprise. there is so many things to think about and so many ways to configure track.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Yes, I feel the same way ... there is a lot of thought, learning, as well as trial and error that goes into this stuff. Even for a small rig like mine.

I made a couple more changes since talking with you, and am happy with the results. Thanks.

For me it’s a balance of finding what you like and working with the space and resources available. After running trains on different configurations, I realized what works and looks best for my liking.

As for your last track plan ... I like your previous one better, but without the track with the purple and green “S”. 
But it’s you layout and whatever you like best.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

when i get my final move done . i want to build a table like you have there. More permanent. Ya i think im pretty happy with my last one. who knows it could change again. i do know that latter on after in settled, ill want to extend the lay out some what. 
i like yours too.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

Keep up the good work, and have fun doing it


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

DonR wrote above:
_"What I have discovered; Get a 2nd controller.
I set up a train that is more likely to be continuous
runner on the Main controller, then set up the other train
(OTHERS) or switcher, on the hand held that I can carry to where the action is."_

One very nice feature of the Roco z21 control system is that you can use an iPad or Android tablet in "landscape" orientation, and have TWO locomotive control panels open simultaneously. No need to "switch controllers", or to even "changes screens". It's all right there, just "touch where you want" -- left side for one loco, right side for the otther...


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

well ive been working on the rail road (song) hahahahahaha i just cant help it. i was not gunna do any more to it till i get moved. BUT it keeps calling my name. i got a name for it now . SIDS RAIL WAYS . its changed so many time now. im still waiting on a # 6 turn out but i fear its never gunna come. so ill give amazon a call and get refunded for it.  damm people any way. so heres a small update of the way it is now.


----------



## cpbc (Jan 8, 2018)

I like the changes, nice work


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2018)

You are making excellent progress, Sid. It's looking really good.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

im still waiting on a # 6 turn out. i gotta call ebay and get a refund. its been 30 days now. thats too long waiting. any who i have a video of all three locos running one is parked . its hard working tree of them.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

A little more work . i was not gunna do no more till i get moved ,But i just cant stop building. im addicted. haha any who a lil more progress on this ever changing layout . thinking about a small pond off the corner with water coming from under the town area and under the tracks some how.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow! Looks great! I wish I had been subscribed to your thread before I laid tracks! That is excellent dude! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

heck it might change again . i never know. i see somebody elses and i want to change some thing else. hahahahahah and Thanks


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

looking very good Sid. I know what you mean....I couldn't count how many times my layouts change.....got to keep them fluid, I guess.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

sid said:


> heck it might change again . i never know. i see somebody elses and i want to change some thing else. hahahahahah and Thanks


I know exactly what you mean. I saw yours and immediately went into "why didn't I do something like that mindset..

Yours is going to look awesome once you add/finish some scenery.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

update . more got added . had to redo the bridge . the crane hit it. kinda derailed it an a couple cars. hahaha no major casualties . got church almost done. small farm is coming along. grand daughter found a moose so hes up on the hill watching hahaha she likes to move the trucks around an plant trees here an there..


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

You are making very good progress and it looks great.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

today added on more turn out got one more on order . also removed the program track and made a stream along side the tracks. i think it looks better and i have more track for car storage . got the caboose cafe almost done too. hahahaha


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks great sid! Great progress! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks gents. went out to the forest the other day and found some moss so i grabbed some and made some bushes. i think they work good.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

They look great.....nothing more realistic than real.....


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

I used some of the exact same lichen! Makes great bushes & undergrowth.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Everything looks good, Sid, but I must ask:

Don't those few sections of concrete ties look "out of place" amongst the wooden-tie track?


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i didnt think about undergrowth hummmm great idea thanks


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

I think it all looks very good!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

thanks vegasN im having fun


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

sid said:


> thanks vegasN im having fun


That's really all that matters.


----------

